# Octobox purchase options



## Focus-Pocus (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi all,
When comparing the options for my octobox purchase I noticed some use a mount that faces the flash inward toward the reflective surface while others use a speedring where naturally the flash faces forward from the rear. My concern is that with the flash facing inward the flash and mounting bracket may block at least a portion of the reflected light especially when there is more than one flash mounted facing into the dome. Any reason to purchase one over the other? Just a thought.
Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 22, 2017)

The type where the light faces the back are normally intended for speedlights; the type where the light mounts into the back and attaches via speedring are usually meant for studio lights.  You don't need to worry about the light being blocked if you choose the former, but I would recommend buying the latter and using a speedlight speedring if you don't have studio lights yet.


----------

